
Kali Yuga, an age of discord in Hindu and other myth, set to end in 2025 (2012) - briefcomment
https://grahamhancock.com/dmisrab6/
======
neophyt3
To me the Vedas in this Modern age seems like ML/AI. Very few will be able to
Use it, Study it, Understand it and Create it and most people will know some
of the parts. This woll help some people to reach Type 1 and Type 2
civilization and then in Krita yug some will have full control over Type 2 for
long time and will leave Our Solar System and then the descending will start,
many will start lose knowledge and then same story, again there will be new
cycle with new people with new twist... and elsewhere in universe Humanity
will continue

------
briefcomment
Obviously speculation, but interesting and nicely thought out nonetheless.

~~~
jaldhar
Nah its mostly gibberish and the few facts in it are cherry-picked. But what
would be the point of arguing about it? If someone finds this useful so be it.

I will say that the mainstream view is that the Kaliyuga is 432,000 years long
and started in ~3102 BC. And it makes little difference to anything in
practice what yuga it is.

This only became an obsession with a certain type of Westernized Hindu in the
19th century in the same vein as (and largely in imitation of) the kinds of
Christians around that time who were trying to “scientifically” trying to
investigate Noah's flood etc.

